# ==>Airtel Nop User Come Here<==



## Ankush_is_here (Aug 22, 2007)

Hello friends 
i m using airtel Nop And i m unable to download big file above 3 Mb pls if any one of u have any trick pls tell me for pc or mobile for download big files pls pls


----------



## Cool G5 (Aug 22, 2007)

NOP doesn't allow to download big files.For that use Mobile Office.
U will get a entity too large error.


----------



## Ankush_is_here (Aug 22, 2007)

Bhai koi to cheat hoga iska


----------



## siniranji (Aug 22, 2007)

hello friends,

i am using ca-42 cable, not able to connect to my Nokia 6070 phone even
after installing drivers etc......  i am fed  up with airtel nop connection
they ruined my wallet, everyday they deducted Rs.15 from my poor prepaid
connection, pl. give me some solution

**** this poor man uses old Katmai P-III with 380mb ram, scsi HDD, (Compaq Deskpro PC)

ca-42   (usb to nokia) connector


----------



## Tech$oft (Aug 22, 2007)

siniranji said:
			
		

> hello friends,
> 
> i am using ca-42 cable, not able to connect to my Nokia 6070 phone even
> after installing drivers etc...... i am fed up with airtel nop connection
> ...


 
Howz it possible to cut 15 rs per day
I use Nop and they don't even cut 2rs per day 
they cut after 2 months
and Mo is 7 rs per day
There is no such plan of 15rs
They must be cutting more of paid download if u have done


----------



## Pathik (Aug 22, 2007)

maybe he is from some remote area where MO is 15/day


----------



## fun2sh (Aug 22, 2007)

use PROXIFIER. search google for this software.
then just enter the settings of ur internet explorer in PROXIFIER while make internet explorer connect to net directly


----------



## alanpaladka (Aug 22, 2007)

In Karanataka, MO costs Rs.20/day


----------



## pushkaraj (Aug 23, 2007)

fun2sh said:
			
		

> use PROXIFIER. search google for this software.
> then just enter the settings of ur internet explorer in PROXIFIER while make internet explorer connect to net directly


 
But will that bypass the 3 MB filesize download limit?


----------



## Desmond (Aug 23, 2007)

Please tell me, can I browse normal http sites other than WAP sites using NOP, 'cause on my friends cell it does and on mine, it does not.


----------



## vivekrules (Aug 23, 2007)

Hey Hi.. Arey yaar Free GPrz Hai to MO KYU USE KARTE HO....
GUYZ USE FREE GPRS... 
ND BOUT FILE DOWNLOADIN... ME 2 HAVIN SUM PROBLM ..


----------



## Desmond (Aug 23, 2007)

@vivekrules,

Whaddya talking 'bout?


----------



## vivekrules (Aug 23, 2007)

DeSmOnD dAvId <<<----

hey  m talkin bout MOBILE OFFICE... ( MO )
SAMJA ??? chal cya later !


----------



## Desmond (Oct 1, 2007)

I mean, what is this Free GPRS stuff?


----------



## pra_2006 (Oct 4, 2007)

there is no chance u can download more than 3 mb i have tried thousands of tricks


----------



## casual_gamer (Oct 4, 2007)

Hey what's the speed of this Airtel Nop? I want to listen to online radio from mobile, does NOP provide atleast 32kbps (i.e 4 KBps) continous bandwidth?


----------



## azzu (Oct 4, 2007)

i get ^^^ that speed 
and iam lovin it


----------



## casual_gamer (Oct 4, 2007)

^ thanks man, was looking for this info from a long time.


----------



## Pathik (Oct 4, 2007)

Yup u can open all sitesusing nop.. Also to bypass the 3mb limit on pc use proxifier and on mobile use ucweb


----------



## Tech.Masti (Oct 5, 2007)

Can i surf any site on my 3220?


----------



## azzu (Oct 5, 2007)

^^yup using opera mini and some tweaks


----------



## Tech.Masti (Oct 6, 2007)

tell us about the sweet tweaks


----------



## Crazy Kidd (Oct 6, 2007)

Hey there was no file size limi when I used NOP. I used to download Songs on my mobile. Even from songs.pk. Its used to work perfectly. However I used to do that two months back. Don't know ifthey have imposed any limit now.

Can anyone confirm this.


----------



## Cool G5 (Oct 6, 2007)

^I have been using NOP for last six months.I am not able to dwld file more than 3mb in size.u were lucky.


----------



## Desmond (Oct 8, 2007)

Guys,

I just wanted to know how to access sites like orkut from my phone using NOP. I am using a LG C2500 and I am not able to access it using Opera Mini, while my friend can access it using his KG200. Is there any tweaks that I can use to get around this problem?


----------



## azzu (Oct 8, 2007)

frnds iam getting free MO from 2 days
this happend many times with me once free MO was for 6 months 
this is usaually happens when we activate MO and Airtel's server's r down they take the request but cant proceses it and when it is activated there machines dont hav any info of us ( was told this by a FRnd (airtel worker) )
this usally happen's for one in a lakh


----------



## Tech.Masti (Oct 9, 2007)

Such things also happens with me,  they didnt decrease anything from my balance for continuous 2 months  this happen in last april & May.....


----------



## Cool G5 (Oct 9, 2007)

^This has happened with my NOP.They sometimes deduct some 5-10 bucks/per month from my a/c but that's ok.


----------



## siniranji (Dec 7, 2007)

still airtel sucks,

they still ruin my pocket by not deactiivating my gprs connection
and come up with some silly reasons for technical difficulties

they beat around the bush and illegitimate pilferage of your valuable money

please go for some other solution


----------



## rollcage (Dec 7, 2007)

I just called AirTel CC in Delhi they say .. NOP is not available any more!!


----------



## Cool G5 (Dec 7, 2007)

What did they say?


----------



## rollcage (Dec 8, 2007)

I disconnected the Mobile Office for sometime bcozI got Broadband now i am not using it,,
just that ,,, I asked about NOP he said .. AirTel live and Mobileoffie from now on.. NO NOP service in future


----------



## choudang (Dec 8, 2007)

I have downloaded upto 8MB file size in my cell ... not deduction of money.... the dif between NOP and MO ..... NOP can not be used for PC.

Use opera mini 4 beta to surf the net.


----------



## Cool G5 (Dec 8, 2007)

NOP can also be used on pc.
But the speed is damn slow.


----------



## choudang (Dec 8, 2007)

Cool G5 said:
			
		

> NOP can also be used on pc.
> But the speed is damn slow.



yes ... but its depends in the circle


----------



## deepakchan (Dec 8, 2007)

rollcage said:
			
		

> I just called AirTel CC in Delhi they say .. NOP is not available any more!!


 
Yes. Even chennai customer care says only Live and MO available. No NOP


----------



## hac_king (Dec 10, 2007)

casual_gamer said:
			
		

> Hey what's the speed of this Airtel Nop? I want to listen to online radio from mobile, does NOP provide atleast 32kbps (i.e 4 KBps) continous bandwidth?



Yepp buddy u can enjoy it... But if ur speeds are below 48 kbps then there are too few channls but if ur speed is more than 64 like mine thn u'll hav lots of chanls.... I am enjoying 24 kbps to 64 kbps chanls without any intruption just by altering there buffer to 32 sec.. *Overall m using it on FREE GPRS which have fastest speed compared to any Paid package*

But i used to hear punjabi music,,, If u wana list of this chnanls n hoe to use them u can visit my forum.. I described it specialy for gprs.. Link of forum is in signature....



			
				pra_2006 said:
			
		

> there is no chance u can download more than 3 mb i have tried thousands of tricks


 who said that u can't download ??
Even there is restriction of same size on FREE GPRS too but m even used to download 300 mb movies  

BTW do you know HTTP CONNECT method????


----------



## fun2sh (Dec 10, 2007)

are hac_king bhai digit me bhi???

tab aapka hack kaisa chal raha hai???  but aap to share nahi karenge aapna hack?? koi baat nahi?? kyun share karne ka nahi to wo block ho jaega!!!


----------



## Pat (Dec 11, 2007)

hac_king said:
			
		

> Yepp buddy u can enjoy it... But if ur speeds are below 48 kbps then there are too few channls but if ur speed is more than 64 like mine thn u'll hav lots of chanls.... I am enjoying 24 kbps to 64 kbps chanls without any intruption just by altering there buffer to 32 sec.. *Overall m using it on FREE GPRS which have fastest speed compared to any Paid package*
> 
> But i used to hear punjabi music,,, If u wana list of this chnanls n hoe to use them u can visit my forum.. I described it specialy for gprs.. Link of forum is in signature....
> 
> ...


 
NOP is a pure WAP connection.It is not possible to listen to online streaming radio using it.Technically speaking,it might be possible using MO, but I am not sure if its worth it coz of below average speeds on MO!!


----------



## ninad_xpress (Dec 11, 2007)

Try this one :
Connect to net & start download file with any download manager with resume/pause support. Pause the file after 2.7MB  before 3MB & disconnect net & reconnect it & resume that download. Otherwise try to download files via torrent softwares or P2P softwares.


----------



## casual_gamer (Dec 13, 2007)

hac_king said:
			
		

> Yepp buddy u can enjoy it... But if ur speeds are below 48 kbps then there are too few channls but if ur speed is more than 64 like mine thn u'll hav lots of chanls.... I am enjoying 24 kbps to 64 kbps chanls without any intruption just by altering there buffer to 32 sec.. *Overall m using it on FREE GPRS which have fastest speed compared to any Paid package*


Can i get this online radio through wap? In bangalore they have a wap only scheme called "Airtel Online" for Rs.5 a day. GPRS would cost me Rs.20 a day. I am planning to switch from vodafone to Airtel only to browse through wap and listen to online radio.


----------



## Cool G5 (Dec 14, 2007)

You mean u will use NOP?I was not able to hear online radio on NOP(WAP).
The radio works best on MO(GPRS).


----------



## casual_gamer (Dec 14, 2007)

Cool G5 said:
			
		

> You mean u will use NOP?I was not able to hear online radio on NOP(WAP).
> The radio works best on MO(GPRS).


Yeah, i meant NOP... but here in bangalore it is called "Airtel Online". I wish the online radio worked worked on wap, MO is very expensive here. The call centre guy said i will get 43kbps speed on wap, is'nt that enough for some low bandwidth radio like sky.fm 24kbps stations? 

edit - i read your reply on other thread, thanks. But, is wap not at all compatible with online radio or is it the issue with speed?


----------



## Cool G5 (Dec 14, 2007)

I tried NOP on my nokia 3230.I installed LCG jukebox & tried to hear the online radio.But it failed.I tried it with airtel GPRS & it worked.Also i tried another "S60 online radio" it also worked great on GPRS.

I don't know about other softwares coz i haven't tried them.


----------



## Tech.Masti (Dec 15, 2007)

anyone can tell me how to use NOP in PC?? and can i use it with opera mini on s40 phone?


----------



## Cool G5 (Dec 15, 2007)

which s40 phone you have?


----------



## Tech.Masti (Dec 15, 2007)

^^ 6085


----------



## hardikpatel (Mar 15, 2008)

Use Www.t9space.com

through this site...u all can browse any forum or site.


----------



## ankitsaraf (Jul 18, 2008)

This is for all the NOP lovers and haters!

Different people have different stories about NOP. So here's mine.

I live in Bengal and have recently started using NOP. It costs Rs. 104 a month. Using the default phone browser, only limited sites can be visited. Also there's a download limit of 3mb per file. Previously people could hack into Airtel Live and enjoy unlimited free download which is now blocked. The culprit is APN name. The "aitelwap.com" is for NOP and "airtelive.com" for Airtel Live. Other settings, even the proxy server for connection are same. If you connect through Airtel Live, they charge 10p/10kB which is huge (Rs. 50 for a 5MB song).

I am using Nokia 6600. You might say that its an outdated phone but who cares if its working for me. Different phones have different hardware and different software capabilities. Nokia 6600 is an s60 v2 phone. Ok, not going into too much technical stuff, it doesn't mean its outdated. For specs. some N series phones also use same operating system as 6600 but with little updated features.

For the first two days I continuously searched the WAP world (its different from the HTML internet on the computer) to find software that could let me open yahoo mail, orkut, gmail, etc. I tried to install opera mini 4.1, older version 3, but none could connect to internet using NOP. They all need GPRS not NOP connection.(Remember NOP connects through WAP not GPRS access point). This might sound confusing but thats that. Only Mobile Office can connect through GPRS access point (whose APN is "airtelgprs.com" and has a different setting from LIVE or NOP) which can provide full access to HTML world (same as on computer).  

Now the good part. I found an older opera mini 1.2. This was modified by Russians to enable proxy settings in opera mini and add download features to it. Original Opera Mini didn't have those features. After setting the proxy in opera, it magically started surfing the web. Orkut (mobile version), yahoo mail, gmail all work fine and fast. Opera uses its own servers to modify the web pages so that they load faster. Pictures are reduced in size, pop ups blocked, ad contents stripped....and text only pages are lightning fast. 

Airtel charges Yahoo Mail at Rs.10 per 7 days if used through Airtel Live. But opera mini bypasses it and opens original yahoo mail site..cool na...

As I said different mobiles have different capabilities, a software working on one phone might not work on another. A friend of mine has a still older N-Gage which runs opera mini 2. It doesn't work on my phone (inspite of me having better phone).  I am able to surf through PC also. In fact I am posting this one using NOP on PC only. Proxifier does allow download size of more than 3mb but the connection drops frequently and the download might get corrupted. Lucky are the guys whose connections do not snap even temporarily.

By the way MO is charged at Rs.498/month or Rs.25/day in Bengal.

Suggestion:
If you are using an EDGE enabled phone, please take trouble to use MO instead of NOP. It costs more but its worth it. EDGE phones can provide connections upto 177kbps and 236kbps for different models. GPRS on the other hand is much slower at 32-48 kbps. My 6600 gives 3-6KBPs (that's around 24-48kbps). Also you can surf any website and use any messenger software like 160by2, ebuddy, etc on MO GPRS connection avoiding all the hassles of using old and unreliable software and the various tricks to make them work.

Take care everybody.


----------



## Cool G5 (Jul 18, 2008)

Nice to hear that 
If u want to use big orkut on your opera mini, just bookmark the link of the orkut which opens in your normal pc browser & you won't be left with mobile orkut.


----------



## siniranji (Sep 4, 2008)

if you contact their call centre, thats the funniest part, you will be routed to all call centres of airtel and their technical chaps know how to ghoomao you and they are masters in convincing you. Better you try BSNL, these local folks always at your doorsteps (if you lookafter them well... ha ha), i think its better not to trust those private bloo. su...s


----------



## hac_king (Sep 7, 2008)

Simple step to download any filesize with RESUME support either from Airtel live 9 Free of cost ) or from NOP / airtel online ;; just
add your url without *  after this magic URL

**ex.505.ru/do/http/*

lets say you have to download *store.nokiazone.ru/user/0000629788/TeaShark.zip

the your ssl URL would be

*ex.505.ru/do/http/store.nokiazone.ru/user/0000629788/TeaShark.zip

_Remember SSL should be enabled in your area [ its blocked in kerla and nearby region ]_

Enjoy Bypassing download limitation with minimal manual work. 

__________________________________________________________
To enjoy streaming on Nop use this software [ datuu ]
*www.getjar.com/products/11815/DatuuMobile

Enjoy


----------

